# the Pope, on baptizing aliens.....



## lynnie (May 12, 2014)

Even if you think intelligent aliens exist (I do not), how can you think the second Adam died for those who are not from the first Adam? This is just soooo wierd....... 

Pope Francis says he would definitely baptize aliens if they asked him to

During his weekly homily on Monday, Franics said that aliens — which he imagines could be "Green, with that long nose and big ears, just like children paint them" — should be baptized just like anyone else who asks for it, because it's not up to any human to decide who should receive the Holy Spirit. In other words: if God prompts some Martians to come to Earth, find the Pope, and say "we want in on this Catholicism thing." The pope would probably say "OK. cool." But probably in Latin.

Francis laid out the hypothetical situation as part of a discussion of the early Church's baptizing of Gentiles. Basically, the earliest Church contained some tension over whether there was any difference between the very early Jewish followers of Christ, and Gentiles who converted from paganism to Christianity, who would be considered "unclean" by the standards of Jewish law. Peter eventually persuades his followers that everyone is open to becoming Christian by saying, "If then God gave them the same gift He gave to us when we came to believe in the Lord Jesus Christ, who was I to be able to hinder God?"

So here's how Francis tried to illustrate that point on Monday, with a much more modern example:

That was unthinkable. If – for example - tomorrow an expedition of Martians came, and some of them came to us, here... Martians, right? Green, with that long nose and big ears, just like children paint them... And one says, 'But I want to be baptized!' What would happen?"

What would happen? They'd get baptized, that's what would happen. He goes on:

"When the Lord shows us the way, who are we to say, 'No, Lord, it is not prudent! No, lets do it this way'... Who are we to close doors? In the early Church, even today, there is the ministry of the ostiary [usher]. And what did the ostiary do? He opened the door, received the people, allowed them to pass. But it was never the ministry of the closed door, never."

The Vatican's astronomer — the same one who dismissed 'Intelligent Design' as 'bad theology' — said in 2010 that he'd baptize an alien because "any entity – no matter how many tentacles it has – has a soul." But, again, only if they request it. So glad that's settled. Now all we have to do is wait.


----------



## augustacarguy (May 12, 2014)

The Pope wrong? Who would've thought it? I kid, of course.


----------



## SRoper (May 13, 2014)

Catholics baptize aliens in the Ender's Game series. They were written by a Mormon, though.


----------



## earl40 (May 13, 2014)

I was born in Rosewell NM. Do I count?


----------



## hammondjones (May 13, 2014)

Talk about alien righteousness...


----------



## Bill The Baptist (May 13, 2014)

SRoper said:


> Catholics baptize aliens in the Ender's Game series. They were written by a Mormon, though.



The Mormons wouldn't have baptized them until after they were dead.


----------



## Frosty (May 13, 2014)

What's next? Time to bring out the family dog? Weird.


----------



## arapahoepark (May 13, 2014)

Bill The Baptist said:


> SRoper said:
> 
> 
> > Catholics baptize aliens in the Ender's Game series. They were written by a Mormon, though.
> ...


No the aliens are their god's wives from the planet kolob.


----------



## Free Christian (May 14, 2014)

One has to really wonder the reason behind such a statement. Its an absolutely crazy thing to say but I cannot help but believe there is something behind saying such a thing. The Vatican seems these days to be reaching out to a wider audience hoping or attempting to embrace more and lure more in. Even with ridiculous statements like this. They are showing their tolerance and acceptance of all, regardless of what you believe. The wicked false church of Rome does not do anything for no reason, even if it sounds as crazy as that!


----------



## One Little Nail (May 14, 2014)

I guess he didn't want them to be aliens from the commonwealth of Israel


----------



## Andres (May 14, 2014)

hammondjones said:


> Talk about alien righteousness...


----------



## Eric Tyler (May 22, 2014)

LOL [emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bookslover (May 22, 2014)

Well, theoretically speaking, if there is life in other parts of the universe - those beings live in the same universe we do, in a universe created and run by the same God. They would be subject to Him just as we are. If Christ died for them, too (remember, just hypothetical!) then it doesn't seem impossible that He would inform them of this and require that the believing among them would require to be baptized.

If there are aliens (and they would be alien only _to us_, not to God), I guess I'm arguing for consistency throughout God's universe.


----------



## earl40 (May 22, 2014)

bookslover said:


> Well, theoretically speaking, if there is life in other parts of the universe - those beings live in the same universe we do, in a universe created and run by the same God. They would be subject to Him just as we are. If Christ died for them, too (remember, just hypothetical!) then it doesn't seem impossible that He would inform them of this and require that the believing among them would require to be baptized.
> 
> If there are aliens (and they would be alien only _to us_, not to God), I guess I'm arguing for consistency throughout God's universe.



This is why the understanding of the fall is essential to the faith. Even if we believe our entire universe fell in Adam there is no way Our Lord died for a soul that is amoral who is not human.


----------



## Gforce9 (May 22, 2014)

Wasn't this tried in Roswell already?


----------



## cmaglaughlin (May 23, 2014)

Truth is the Vatican has spent hundreds of millions on a one of a kind super telescope in Arizona to watch all of the ET activity going on. NASA has even helped in the adventure. THAT'S the sad thing about all this!


----------



## ZackF (May 23, 2014)

How would you refuse an alien who wanted to be baptized?


----------



## earl40 (May 23, 2014)

KS_Presby said:


> How would you refuse an alien who wanted to be baptized?



Is that alien a descendant of Adam? Also scripture says Jesus died for men AKA humans.


----------



## David Pope (May 24, 2014)

hammondjones said:


> Talk about alien righteousness...



Alien righteousness? What about universal atonement?


----------



## Cymro (May 24, 2014)

Pity he is not more concerned about those "who are alienated from the life of God".
Protestantism is so dumbed down that he no longer considers us as aliens.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 24, 2014)

cmaglaughlin said:


> Truth is the Vatican has spent hundreds of millions on a one of a kind super telescope in Arizona to watch all of the ET activity going on. NASA has even helped in the adventure. THAT'S the sad thing about all this!



Yes I've heard of this, its run by Jesuit astronomers & has the acronym LUCIFER.



David Pope said:


> hammondjones said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about alien righteousness...
> ...



Unfortunately for hypothetical aliens, its A limited atonement, limited to fallen sons of Adam. I don't believe that there are aliens, unless you count illegal immigrants, even if there were they would have to be on an unconnected planet that may still be in primitive innocence, which if they fell would require God to be manifested into their creaturehood to enact redemption if he so choose, the whole notion is ludicrous as man was made in God's image and no other, and came to redeem us on earth.


----------



## Pergamum (May 24, 2014)

What if the earthly substance water kills the first baptized alien and we find ourselves in the midst of an inter-galactic war?


----------



## py3ak (May 24, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> What if the earthly substance water kills the first baptized alien and we find ourselves in the midst of an inter-galactic war?



I'm glad to see someone finally taking this issue seriously.


----------



## Free Christian (May 25, 2014)

Apparently, according to polls, with most of the polls taken into account and not just 1 but over a series of years and sources, it averages out that around 60% of people responded that they believe aliens, or life on other planets, exist. Given that huge number, it would make sense that the Vatican would reach out to that audience in agreeance with them.
Imagine, a non believer now can say "see, even the Pope believes in them!" Anything but the truth. So now in this, not only do they themselves spread false doctrines and teachings within the Christian world, but they also give support to those without.
To me its crystal clear what they are doing.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 25, 2014)

Free Christian said:


> Apparently, according to polls, with most of the polls taken into account and not just 1 but over a series of years and sources, it averages out that around 60% of people responded that they believe aliens, or life on other planets, exist. Given that huge number, it would make sense that the Vatican would reach out to that audience in agreeance with them.
> Imagine, a non believer now can say "see, even the Pope believes in them!" Anything but the truth. So now in this, not only do they themselves spread false doctrines and teachings within the Christian world, but they also give support to those without.
> To me its crystal clear what they are doing.



Yes I can see what your saying & agree with you, it seems if its unBiblical they'll support if, just like his recent statements on homosexuality (sodomites) & athiests , I wonder if he'll baptise an atheistic homosexual alien ?


----------



## Free Christian (May 26, 2014)

Probably, they seem to be wanting to appeal to everyone these days, anyway and anyhow.


----------

